# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد پیش دانشگاهی

## BoskabadiHamed

سلام رفقا این کد عنوان پیش دانش گاهی جیه از کجا پیداش کنم

----------


## ha.hg

سلام منظور همون کد رشته هستش  داخل دفترچه نوشته.

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

کد رشته جیه کدوم صفحش

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

دوستاااااااااااان

----------


## Churchill

داداش عکس بگیر بفرست ازبرگه ثبت نامت در ضمن گمون هم نکنم زیاد هم لازم باشه چون شما نمرات پیش رو قبلش تایید میکنید در صورت فارغ التحصیلی و تجربی ثبت میشه

----------


## Seyed Chester

> سلام رفقا این کد عنوان پیش دانش گاهی جیه از کجا پیداش کنم


دوست عزيز همون سايتي ك ميري ديپ كد بگيري 
يك بار مقطع متوسطه انتخاب كن برا ديپ كد
يكبار مقطع پيش دانشگاهي براي كد مقطع

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

ممنون از دوستان

----------


## ha.hg



----------

